# ET date fixed



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Things are going really well, we have a date for ET, which is end of next month, fingers crossed all will go well, my IP's are really excited.


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh wow really pleased to hear this, good luck to you all


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Wow.  Very best of luck babymithel.  Exciting times for you and your IPs.  You are an angel.

Lots of Luck to you for a great ET.

Carolyn xxxxx


----------

